
First atomic bet on Bitcoin Cash using new opcodes - ca98am79
https://www.yours.org/content/first-atomic-bet-on-bitcoin-cash-using-new-opcodes-fc83fe2e0eda
======
nwah1
Just so we're clear, we're talking about a virtual coin flip here, right?
Anything else would require trust. Even if you tried to use an API that
checked the scores of a sporting event.

~~~
Boulth
That has been possible in pure Bitcoin already: [https://curiosity-
driven.org/bitcoin-contracts#multilottery](https://curiosity-
driven.org/bitcoin-contracts#multilottery)

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Wouldn't it cost a lot to play though compared to Bitcoin Cash or even
Ethereum?

[https://bitinfocharts.com/comparison/transactionfees-btc-
eth...](https://bitinfocharts.com/comparison/transactionfees-btc-eth-
bch.html#3m)

~~~
xorcist
All your graph says is that those coins are less valuable in terms of USD.

Transaction costs are specified by the protocol in satoshis, which is the base
unit of Bitcoin. How much you can buy for one satoshi only depends on what
people want to pay for it. We call this the coin value.

A coin without value is free to transact with. Run your applications on
testnet if there are no other considerations.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
What are you talking about? That graph is the transaction fee in USD.

------
lawlessone
>an atomic bet guarantees that the winner will be paid no matter what.

How is this possible? is there an Oracle all parties agree to trust?

edit:i see how this can work for some sort of bet where the result is
calculated on the blockchain itself but outside of that?

~~~
zilchers
It relies on the parties to take an action (that they are both incentivized to
take in order to see if they won). This is similar to atomic swaps - they
setup a time boxed window when people must take an action. If one of the
parties fails to act in time, they will, in fact, lose their coins.

------
fastball
Can I get a supporter of BTC/BCH explain to me why it makes sense to do this
on those blockchains rather than on a blockchain with actual Turing
completeness, such as Ethereum?

~~~
edf13
Because of usage & volume... More users of BTC/BCH than ETH.

~~~
fastball
Is that really true in the case of BCH vs. ETH? I find that hard to believe
given the number of ICOs / developers working on the Ethereum blockchain.

~~~
gasull
BCH has less users than ETH. I think the interest is that transactions in BCH
are very low, and there are talks about enabling some 0-fee transactions:

[https://coingeek.com/bitcoin-com-viabtc-join-miners-
choice-i...](https://coingeek.com/bitcoin-com-viabtc-join-miners-choice-
initiative-bitcoin-cash-miners/)

An important difference between BCH and ETH is that ETH has a lot of opcodes,
but BCH is slowly enabling some of the opcodes that were created by Satoshi
but later disabled.

------
Immune
This is similar to [https://github.com/Jfaler/Bitcoin-
Casino](https://github.com/Jfaler/Bitcoin-Casino)

------
josu
The interesting thing about this is that all the logic happens onchain. This
is why OP mentions that this is the first truly decentralized bet of this
kind, because everything is happening on top of the Bcash decentralized
protocol.

TL;DR: A very simple smart contract running on the Bcash network.

------
grover_hartmann
bcash is trash.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCOjCEth6xI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCOjCEth6xI)

------
DennisP
I didn't realize this was possible on Bitcoin Cash. Here's a similar idea
coded for Ethereum:

[https://www.blunderingcode.com/gamble-channels-fast-
verifiab...](https://www.blunderingcode.com/gamble-channels-fast-verifiable-
off-chain-gambling/)

This uses a chain of hashes so you can make a single commitment for lots of
bets, and an off-chain payment channel.

------
456hdsaq234g
The OP_CODES were 'disabled' by core because they were considered poorly
tested and a consensus logic risk.
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/pull/2610](https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/pull/2610)

Of course, the highly skilled 'Bitcoin ABC' aka bcash developers obviously
tested these well, with no risk to consensus logic or users funds...

~~~
yrro
Can we please avoid having HN becoming yet another battleground for Core vs
Cash sock puppets to dump their trollish posts?

~~~
akerro
Tell people to stop upvoting these threads, don't tell commenters to stop
explaining issues and providing sources.

~~~
ddtaylor
I thought asking people to upvote or downvote content on HN was against the
rules?

~~~
windows_tips
>Please don't impute astroturfing or shillage. That degrades discussion and is
usually mistaken. If you're worried about it, email us and we'll look at the
data.

>Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
or off-topic, flag it. Don't feed egregious comments by replying; flag them
instead. If you flag something, please don't also comment that you did.

>Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading.

